# toshiba tv code for rc64r remote (can't quite find the right one)



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm trying to program my rc64r remote, and after searching through several threads, here's where i'm at.

if i use code 11656, i can operate the tv's vol and chan functions, as well as use the tv input button. however, with this code the tv power on/off buttons will only turn the receiver on and off.

if i use code 10765, i can operate the tv's vol and chan functions, but i lose the use of the tv input button. the tv power on/off buttons operate both the receiver and the tv.

i can't seem to find a code that will get everything to work. i'd really like to be able to use both the tv input button and the tv power on/off buttons. if i use the first code i know i can always just slide the mode switch over, but it's a little annoying to always have to slide it back and forth, plus i'm forgetful and i leave it slid over and then sit there like a idiot and wonder why my tv channel just changed instead of my d* channel.

does anyone know of a code that gives me the tv input as well as the tv power on/off?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I do not believe there is any code that makes the power on/off buttons work with a Toshiba. I had one and tried every code possible. I went to the DirecTV website and tried every suggested code. You have to move the selector over to TV and use the Power button to turn the TV off or on seperately.

Yesterday we returned the Toshiba and bought a Sharp. This was just one of several issues with the TV.


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

ahem, i don't mean to be rude, but did you actually read my initial post?

code 10765 allows me to use the tv power on/off buttons with my toshiba tv. it kills the tv input button though.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

The Directv website says you should use code 10156.
Have you tried that one yet?
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020


----------



## mark44 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the EXACT same issue. I have a Toshiba 36" 4:3 television from about 5 or more years ago. I have been searching the Internet for two days and tried ALL the codes with the same results. The thing is, my cheap universal remote works for the TV perfectly and worked with the RCA directv receiver I had. Now that I replaced the reciever, the universal wont work the recevier and the Directv remote wont work the TV ! :hurah:

Who manufacurers the D12 100. Perhaps I could try that code instead of the "Directv code"

Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mark44 said:


> I have the EXACT same issue. I have a Toshiba 36" 4:3 television from about 5 or more years ago. I have been searching the Internet for two days and tried ALL the codes with the same results. The thing is, my cheap universal remote works for the TV perfectly and worked with the RCA directv receiver I had. Now that I replaced the reciever, the universal wont work the recevier and the Directv remote wont work the TV ! :hurah:
> 
> Who manufacurers the D12 100. Perhaps I could try that code instead of the "Directv code"
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't matter who manufacturers the receiver, because ALL directv branded receivers use a codese that NO brand name of SAT receiver ever used before. So if the codes listed in SAT under Directv don't work, then you're out of luck. Sorry.

As for the OP, you want one code that does everything? you will have to get an older rc32 remote, then code 11656 will give it all to you. The 11656 changed in the rc64 remotes.


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

i happen to have an rc32 that i use for my d11. i'll give it a shot. thanks edmund!


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

your solution worked perfectly edmund. thanks!

i actually like the feel of the rc32 more than the rc64 anyway. on the 64 the buttons seem a bit slippery.


----------



## mark44 (Dec 23, 2008)

wow!
A solution! Thanks!

Both my remotes are brand new, though. Can you get an older remote?
(why on earth would they "change" a code!)


----------



## oscarm (Jul 2, 2008)

None of the codes would power off both receiver & tv using the off button. Thanks to this thread, code 10765 worked like a charm. Thanks all.

receiver: R16-300
remote: rc64
TV: Toshiba 26" Diagonal 720p HD LCD TV model 26av502u


----------



## JSchmitt (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an RC64R, and I had the same problem until today, when someone on the DTV forum gave me the solution.

* First, make sure you have the TV input button turned on. Slide the device selector to TV , and press the mute and select buttons (just like you're setting the TV code). Enter 960. This is a toggle code, meaning it will turn the feature on if it is currently off, and off if it is currently on. The way to tell which you have just done is that the LED will flash four times if you turned it on, twice if you turned it off.

*After doing that, press the mute and select buttons again, this time to enter the TV code. Try code 12006. I have a 37" Toshiba flat screen (new in '08), and I am now able to use the TV input button and the combo power button successfully.

Good luck!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10528552


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

JSchmitt said:


> I have an RC64R, and I had the same problem until today, when someone on the DTV forum gave me the solution.
> 
> * First, make sure you have the TV input button turned on. Slide the device selector to TV , and press the mute and select buttons (just like you're setting the TV code). Enter 960. This is a toggle code, meaning it will turn the feature on if it is currently off, and off if it is currently on. The way to tell which you have just done is that the LED will flash four times if you turned it on, twice if you turned it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks JSchmitt!!!!! :hurah:

I couldn't get the TV/Input to work on one of my RC64's but it did on the other. I thought the button was broken...

Now it works like a champ!

Still not sure why you would ever want to disable the button...


----------

